
Candy Heart messages written by a neural network (2018) - iron0013
http://aiweirdness.com/post/170685749687/candy-heart-messages-written-by-a-neural-network
======
DerekL
[https://genius.com/Outkast-stankonia-stanklove-
lyrics](https://genius.com/Outkast-stankonia-stanklove-lyrics)

